# Neverwinter - Ein paar Fragen



## Kusarr (28. Mai 2013)

hallo,

habe ein paar Fragen und hoffe auf Antworten

1) Wie bekomme ich ein *Pet* (z.B. so n Panther) ... Gronkh hat den in seim Let's Play glaub schon mit lvl 8 i-wie bekommen, ich bin jetz lv 16 und ich wurde noch in keinster Weise an eines herangeführt .. hab ich ne Quest übersehn oder was da los?

2) Spiele *Elf/Taktischer Magier*. Ich bin ein wenig ratlos, welche *Talente* ich da nu skillen soll .. etwas schlecht erklärt finde ich auch. Habe Waffenmeisterschaft schon mal geskillt, das is glaub gut. Aber was noch? Was ist mit *"Kontrollieren"* eigentlich explizit gemeint? ...
-Kontrolierte Aktion
-Waffenmeisterschaft 
-Abhärtung

3) bild ich mir das nur ein oder ändern sich die *Sphären* äußerlich gar nicht? Sehen die immer gleich aus oder gits da noch optische Highlights?

4) Suche *Gilde*  (Dragon)

sonst fällt mir grad nix ein, danke schon mal


----------



## Kusarr (28. Mai 2013)

Weiß keine Antworten? O.o

Vor Allem zu 2. wäre mal wichtig. Weiß einfach nicht was ich da skillen soll. Waffenmeisterschaft hab ich schon 3/3 aber muss ja noch 2 Punkte an eines der beiden anderen verteilen,aber an welches? ...


----------



## ParaD0x1 (28. Mai 2013)

1.) lvl 16 krigste ne Quest für Begleiter
- Panther etc sind nur für Echtgeld zu haben

2.) kann ich dir ncihts sagen, bin auch TM aber kp was eig was macht 

3.) nur blaue und lila gegenstände ändern das Aussehen, nichts anderes!!

4.) nope


----------



## Kusarr (29. Mai 2013)

oke ^^ .. hab jetz mal geskillt wie ich mir halt denk .. ziemlich kompliziertes Skillsystem ...

also bei mir ändert sich das Äußere auch mit normalen Rüssis ... die eine Robe hat mal nen hohen Kragen, mal e lange Schürze ... also muss wohl nich blau oder lila sein


----------

